
USGS Interactive Earthquake Map - brudgers
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/#%7B%22autoUpdate%22%3A%5B%22autoUpdate%22%5D%2C%22basemap%22%3A%22grayscale%22%2C%22feed%22%3A%227day_all%22%2C%22listFormat%22%3A%22default%22%2C%22mapposition%22%3A%5B%5B7.798078531355303%2C-138.515625%5D%2C%5B60.02095215374802%2C-51.50390625%5D%5D%2C%22overlays%22%3A%5B%22plates%22%5D%2C%22restrictListToMap%22%3A%5B%22restrictListToMap%22%5D%2C%22search%22%3Anull%2C%22sort%22%3A%22newest%22%2C%22timezone%22%3A%22utc%22%2C%22viewModes%22%3A%5B%22list%22%2C%22map%22%2C%22settings%22%5D%2C%22event%22%3Anull%7D
======
bouncycastle
Was surprising to see so many quakes in Oklahoma, which led me down the rabbit
hole to this:

quote "The 2009–19 Oklahoma earthquake swarms are a series of human activity-
induced earthquakes"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009%E2%80%9319_Oklahoma_earth...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009%E2%80%9319_Oklahoma_earthquake_swarms)

~~~
mchristen
'human activity', aka fracking.

------
peterwwillis
If you're in an earthquake-prone area, I suggest signing up for the
Notification Service
([https://earthquake.usgs.gov/ens/](https://earthquake.usgs.gov/ens/)). Based
on the radius from a given location, they can text and e-mail you when there's
a minimum magnitude quake detected.

